# Spoggy the Tasmanian Sparrow at 8 months of age, with his tent and Tinkerbell



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

It's bedtime Spoggy, you look tired! 

*Ok - now do you want to check on your tent before you go to bed Spoggy?*










*Is everything in order Spoggy? *










*'Yes Mum, MY CD Player, MY tent and MY Tinkerbell all seem to be in order!'*











*'Mum you will watch over my things while I sleep won't you?'*











cont. below


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Yes Spoggy, you look tired, I'll take over watching your things now*









*
'Thank you Mummy, I love you, goodnight!'*










*We love you too Spoggy, ni-night and happy 8 month hatchday!*

love and light
Susan and Spoggy xxxx

PS - I cannot help but wish I could just pick him up and smother him with kisses but it is all on HIS terms in that department. But oh my he is cuteness in feathers sometimes. He is also very funny.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

lovely little bird. you are so blessed to have him.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on such a nice setup. Great closeup photos of a real cutie pie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just incredible, Susan! The Spogster is such a total delight! Thank you for sharing him with us!

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you so much Terry Terri and Rainbows (which is a very significant symbol in my life and our home is called RAINBOWS END) 

Thank you for admiring our little baby. We love him very much. He's a tad grouchy just now but at 8 months, we believe it is hormones  - outside the window the sparrows are pairing up and looking for nesting places as SPRING is only a few weeks away. He also seems to be getting new head feathers coming in and I am hoping he will get that lovely dark black head I see on male sparrows in breeding seasons. So I guess he has a right to be a bit bitey just now. 

He is VERY chatty now. He does wonderful *kiss kiss* noises, and he says quite a few short phrases but of course, he is nowhere near as clear as our talking starlings. Still, I have a few recordings of him I hope to share soon. 

Thanks again, we love our little sparrow. We hope the name SPOGGY will truly be world renown one day. Certainly he has a big following on youtube and perhaps now with his one day old - 6 month old album here on PT and on ST, even more people will get to see his life in photos. 

We pray SPOGGY will educate many, that sparrows are special, intelligent and a joy to have as a pet. We hope people will look at the humble sparrow a little differently after having seen some of his slideshows and photos.

love and light
Susan, David and Spoggy xxxx
_______________________________________________________
Saving Wildlife in Tasmania Australia. Current zoo - 7 starlings, 1 blackbird & a sparrow.
See SPOGGY the Tasmanian Sparrow shows on youtube!
THE SPOGGY SHOW NO 1 - from 1 day to 3 months
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57czOBPnklU
THE SPOGGY SHOW NO 2 - from 3-6 months
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7jDgAqqdUw
______________________________________________________


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Spoggy is really blessed to have met you and your family! He's such a cute fella!

I like the 2nd last pic alot. He looked so peaceful and contented.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you Suzanna - thanks for so kindly coming to see our little Spoggy. Yes, he runs the house now  and that is fine by us. I love him very much. I am humbly so grateful that the universe chose us to become 'his flock'. He is super intelligent and fun to have around. He was just about to put himself to sleep in his cage and as you can see, he is like a happy sleepy child. 

love and light
Susan, David and the Spogster in Tasmania xxxx

PS - not sure if you have seen it, but here is the photo album I made of his progress for Starling Talk - a gift for Jackie who owns the site and forum. 

http://susanmacauley.tripod.com/sparrowphotos/

Terry has kindly put it up on PT as a sticky under 'other bird emergencies' as I am hoping it will help people to age id a sparrow as fast as possible so they can get the right care and diet info as soon as they can. It was just my way to give back a little something to Starling talk who of course help people with sparrows too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does he ever go inside the tent?

Pidgey


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes Pidgey,

I introduce things to the tent and he either leaves them or pulls them out according to his taste in decorating. If I put one too many tissues, or one too many matchsticks... they are removed. If Tinkerbell his little brass bell is in the tent, he will guard her for some reason LOL - but I usually stand her outside so he doesn't feel the need to do that. His tent is no more than some newspaper folded over and a copy of (excuse me HIS copy of )my little kids book - HIS copy has many chewed corners put together so they cannot fall down. I can do this on the bed or anywhere, even one tissue can become a 'tent' for him and he will hide himself completely under even one sheet of tissue. Quite an amazing feat. He prefers things that have an in and out exit. I tape a sheet of paper into a tube and he will run in and out of it very quickly.

love and light
Susan - aka Spoggy's Mum


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, isn't that delightful? I wish I could meet him!

I find it so doggone funny that, like us, even animals like having "stuff".

"Hey! That's MY stuff! You go play with your OWN stuff, and leave MY stuff alone!"

Pidgey


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Pidgey, the thing he guards the most (and oh boy do I get a bite if I touch it) is *HIS CD PLAYER*. I admit he was brought up from one day old with music, my husband have music on all day and we are diverse in the music we listen to. Spoggy loves ANYTHING that sound or music comes out of - a speaker, a micro recorder, the TV sets, the pc and HIS CD PLAYER.  It used to be MY cd player for when I am ill in bed but when I am in bed ill, Spoggy is right there with me. First he used to peck me if I didn't turn it on fast enough, or if the volume wasn't right, now if I do not get a disc in (to his approval) and hit play AND PUT THE HANDLE UP so he can sit over the cd playing, I get a thorough scolding, he nearly draws blood with his pecking and then he will do the 'I am telling you off chatter' which makes David and I laugh long and hard. It is a very different sound and he does it loud while he looks straight at us and I guess it is the same as a teen yelling at his parents over something not being 'fair'. He defends his CD player as wild sparrows outside will defend a nesting hole.

But he doesn't have to fight that hard with me. I have given him the CD player and I am just the one with the human hands that can make it go! 

I forgot to warn David this was occurring and oh my goodness did he get told off when he unplugged it to use in the bathroom while he was showering, he got a full on sparrow attack, how DARE HE REMOVE THE SACRED CD PLAYER FROM HIS SPOT. So we bought another one. I love that he loves music so much.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I think you need to park your self somewhere with a video recorder all day every day...........Spoggy sounds like quite the character. 
I'm sure we would all love to see him in person.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Have you thought about buying him a cd of canary song or a nature cd of an English Meadow at birdsong?


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

He has such a character! Maybe one day you'll find him dancing to the music.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Nona - actually due to my illness and being in bed a lot, I have a huge range of relaxation CD's that include bird sounds and these are his favourite ones 

Soon you WILL ALL GETO HEAR AND SEE HIM - only yesterday we brought the hardware we need to put into our very old computer so we can upload my Mum's digital videos that she takes of wildlife - and oh boy are you all in for a treat then! You'll see and hear her hand patting the possums, see her hand tamed Tasmanian Rosellas that come for food each day and then I can record and share Spoggy with you all - up till now I have only had a no sound short video option on my camera or slideshows. Not much longer and I promise to post them back here. 

Dancing. Hmmmm did you see the video of David my husband and *Spoggy in Dorky Dancing*?? He is already known for his dancing! 

just in case you didn't - here is Spoggy_ Dancing _and he does not do this with me, ONLY with my husband and the sound track was added later, they were dancing to a slightly different beat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yT9LMkAnpI

Here ya go, 30 seconds of Spoggy and my husband in DORKY DANCING!!!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I meant to also add that with Spoggy, although he is interested in the outside birdies, he is *IMPRINTED on us*. We raised him from one day old and did not interact him with our other birds, we are his FLOCK, in fact if one of our birds is with us, for a toe nail clip or beak clip, he totally ignores them. It's only if one lands on HIS Dad that he chases them away.

So he believes we are his flock and treats us accordingly.  When he opened his eyes at 5 days old, he saw us and from that moment on, we were his family.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SPOGGY sure is something else!!

His antics never cease to amuse and bring joy!

I would say that HE considers himself just as lucky as you and David do in being a "flock."

SPOGGY always makes us smile and that is quite a GIFT!

Sending LOVE AND HUGS TO ALL!!    

Shi


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you Shi (HUG)

I can honestly say, that Spoggy is a very happy birdie. He is with us all day everyday and joins in no matter what is going on.
*
Here he is making sure David is well preened*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHPS2gSvWlI

He tries to stay awake at the end but - nope - micro nap!!! LOL 

He looks after us both, he brings me insects that he has caught and lays them down in front of me, as if he is providing me with food. He is the head of this flock, NO doubt about it. I am very lucky

I know many of you are aware that I have self published 2 kid's books. My artist is pretty amazing

www.aimesacrez.org

and he has agreed to illustrate a book about SPOGGY. I don't see it happening very soon, but in the next 18 months, we hope. Aime is on board though, so one day, I hope to have a Spoggy book for the world to enjoy. 

love and light
Susan xxxx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, SPOGGY sure has to keep on his "toes" to make sure his flock is kept in line! ROFL  

Your artist is, indeed, quite talented! Can't wait to see the two of you published!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Spoggy really is delightful. What a tiny little body to hold such a huge spirit and personality. His adventures and videos make me laugh and laugh, he is such a special little guy. Thank you for taking the time to share his life with us.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks so much MaryJane

and I really enjoyed your 21 facts about pidgies, I did not know about no 10 and you would think I should do, as I live in Australia. They were fascinating to read! I'm glad you have them as a link! I have always been a 'why' child, wanting to know more


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Spoggy is the cutest of all birds. Such a delight to have him and an honor to be his flock. He has you so well trained too.
My friend had a sparrow for a long time and still misses him. She has mentioned several times if I ever find a sparrrow s/he has to have him.


Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Spoggy is just adorable Susan!! In looks and actions  I love your description of him yelling at you about the CD player - hysterical (cause I can picture it too).

Love your avatar too - looks like he's saying "hi" to all of us.

Renee's idea about being parked with a video cam is great. Even better - how about a live web cam - "Spoggy Cam" 

It's so nice to hear from you again and I hope you are feeling better these days. How did the visit with the specialist go earlier this week?

As always, I'll be looking forward to more Spoggy adventures and hope to see that book someday too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Spoggy is definitely a cuteness overload!  What a doll!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> Spoggy is just adorable Susan!!
> 
> Love your avatar too - looks like he's saying "hi" to all of us.


*I think that is his G'DAY!!! Greeting look.*

Actually it came from this photo - I cannot tell a lie.....










well he was still just a baby here, not 3 months old I don't think, he has a lot of micro naps.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> It's so nice to hear from you again and I hope you are feeling better these days. How did the visit with the specialist go earlier this week?


It's very kind of you to ask. Yes, there is certainly something wrong with my eyesight which is causing a lot of pain and eye strain. Luckily it was picked up but it is such a rare and unusual combination of things, there was NO lens for this issue up till 10 years ago, there is one now, but it is going to be a bit of an experiment to see if it will in fact help me. I hope so. Gee glasses are expensive. But the good news is I have not actually lost any sight in my eyes, with blindness in the family I was scared about that, but it's a 10 day wait for them to be able to get the glasses made up, due to the rarity of the lens.....so still sometime before I will know if they help me. 

thanks for your concern. 

love and light
Susan and David and Spoggy xxxx


----------

